# Fantastic deal from Lidl



## Vanilla (23 Jun 2014)

[broken link removed]

WANT!

So many uses, so little time.


----------



## Betsy Og (23 Jun 2014)

Its like a scene from Reginald Perrin !!!

"Ah yes Vanilla, just picked this up in Lidl.......fantastic this.....think of all the things I could label...."


----------



## Vanilla (23 Jun 2014)

Ahh, the label machine. It’s everything I aspire to in life. A little bit retro. A little bit nerdy, in a hipster kind of way. But a cool hipster, not one of these nouveau ‘jumping too late on the blogging band wagon’ kind of hipster. 

Think what could be done with such a magic gadget. Instead of having plastic packets and cardboard tubes of pasta and lentils and nuts, and biscuits obviously, cluttering up my presses, suddenly I imagine a scandi cool kitchen, made from re-used materials, with shelves full of labelled kilner jars on shining solid beeswaxed wood. 

In my office space I’m conjuring up a picture of an original apothecary sideboard or a vintage industrial metal cabinet, labelled of course. And my garage will become the nirvana of workshops with multi drawered wall hung shelving full of every conceivable nail, screw, rawl plug and stud that ever existed.

And that’s only the beginning. This is not just a tool, this is a lifestyle choice.


----------



## huskerdu (23 Jun 2014)

Vanilla said:


> Ahh, the label machine. It’s everything I aspire to in life. A little bit retro. A little bit nerdy, in a hipster kind of way. But a cool hipster, not one of these nouveau ‘jumping too late on the blogging band wagon’ kind of hipster.
> 
> Think what could be done with such a magic gadget. Instead of having plastic packets and cardboard tubes of pasta and lentils and nuts, and biscuits obviously, cluttering up my presses, suddenly I imagine a scandi cool kitchen, made from re-used materials, with shelves full of labelled kilner jars on shining solid beeswaxed wood.
> 
> ...



Now I have to have one, too.


----------



## TarfHead (24 Jun 2014)

[broken link removed]

http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...in-supermarket-dinghy-off-coast-30377909.html

[broken link removed]


----------



## Leo (24 Jun 2014)

Ah the label machine craze, as captured by the Simpsons in 1992!



Vanilla said:


> And that’s only the beginning. This is not just a tool, this is a lifestyle choice.



Will one of the boxes in the garage carry a label with 'gadgets I probably shouldn't have...'? 

But now I think I want one too...


----------



## Purple (24 Jun 2014)

Giving a label machine to an anal retentive is like giving whisky to an alcoholic. It could be your undoing!


----------



## Vanilla (24 Jun 2014)

TarfHead said:


> [broken link removed]



So I think what you're saying is that they should have labelled it, right?



Leo said:


> Will one of the boxes in the garage carry a label with 'gadgets I probably shouldn't have...'?



Ahem, or possibly a label on the front door of the shed, saying ' full of ***** I shouldn't have...'



Purple said:


> Giving a label machine to an anal retentive is like giving whisky to an alcoholic. It could be your undoing!



That would be applicable only_ if_ I were, in fact, anal-retentive. Like for example, googling whether 'anal retentive' carries a hyphen...


----------



## roker (24 Jun 2014)

I have had one for about a year, try getting replacement cartridges for it, next to impossible.


----------



## Purple (25 Jun 2014)

Vanilla said:


> That would be applicable only_ if_ I were, in fact, anal-retentive. Like for example, googling whether 'anal retentive' carries a hyphen...


Lol  excellent!


----------



## Firefly (25 Jun 2014)

Vanilla said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> WANT!
> 
> So many uses, so little time.



I do all the cooking in our house and tend to make batches and freeze them. I've often opened up the freezer and nearly died of frostbite trying to read the smudgy scrawl of what's in a freezer bag. This will do the job nicely, so thanks!


----------



## Seagull (25 Jun 2014)

It's probably come up on the forum before, but this has to be mentioned here

The Ballad of Lidl & Aldi - Mick MacConnell


----------



## Leo (25 Jun 2014)

roker said:


> I have had one for about a year, try getting replacement cartridges for it, next to impossible.



Most office supplies places will stock them. Loads of options online, (some of these have stores also) like here, [broken link removed], here, here, here, [broken link removed]... Well, you get the point.


----------



## Delboy (25 Jun 2014)

Very handy if you have kids in a creche.....stops their clothes getting mixed up, other kids using their bottles,cups etc.

Also, babies are very hard to tell apart I find- they all look the same to me at 5.30pm after a long day at work


----------



## Purple (26 Jun 2014)

Delboy said:


> Also, babies are very hard to tell apart I find- they all look the same to me at 5.30pm after a long day at work


 You can use a good indelible marker for that. When they are very small you can write on the top of their head which means you can always see who owns them.


----------



## Vanilla (26 Jun 2014)

Purple said:


> You can use a good indelible marker for that. When they are very small you can write on the top of their head which means you can always see who owns them.



Yeah, although once when I went to collect the children, all the children in the creche had 'mine' written on their foreheads. Took ages to sort out whose were whose, but pretty sure we got it right in the end. That was a bit embarrassing!


----------



## Seagull (26 Jun 2014)

That's why you write it behind the ear. It stays there longer.


----------



## Purple (26 Jun 2014)

Vanilla said:


> Yeah, although once when I went to collect the children, all the children in the creche had 'mine' written on their foreheads. Took ages to sort out whose were whose, but pretty sure we got it right in the end. That was a bit embarrassing!



If unsure just pick the best looking child, or take two in case you need a spare.


----------

